# My first mantid, with questons from a newb



## DonovanMD (Oct 27, 2009)

I'm living in Perth, Australia, and recently planted a garden and had the first live Mantis I've seen (originally from Canada) show up in my strawberry patch, perfect for pest control of course. Anyway, I've taken such a liking to it and read up so much on them in the last couple weeks that I'm looking to get a few more as pets and try and populate my garden with them as well. Until now this little guy below is the only one I've come across. I've had a couple unsuccessful hunts in bushy areas near my house but no luck.

I haven't had the heart to cage him yet but am considering it, however its made me wonder where he goes at night? Once dark rolls in he's no where to be found in the strawberry patch, but every morning he's back front and center on the tallest runner. Any idea? What is Mantis night behavior like?

Also, any tips for locating them? I've probably spent about 5-6 hours only but have yet to come across another. That probably sounds impatient but it makes me wonder if I'm looking in the right places.

And finally, this seems your typical garden variety, but can anyone confirm the species for me? Certainly quite small, my wife has seen some huge ones further north in the more tropical parts of Australia.

Thanks for your time, very new and I know next to nothing about Mantids, but very interested.


----------



## beckyl92 (Oct 27, 2009)

Orthodera Novaezealandiae  (new zealand mantis)

i have one. lovely species


----------



## DonovanMD (Oct 27, 2009)

Thanks for that Becky.


----------



## Ntsees (Oct 27, 2009)

It's about to molt into an adult today or in the next few days. Let it rest on a branch/stick/etc. somewhere.


----------



## Rick (Oct 27, 2009)

Ntsees said:


> It's about to molt into an adult today or in the next few days. Let it rest on a branch/stick/etc. somewhere.


Yep. The swollen wingbuds are a sure sign a molt to adult is just days away.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 27, 2009)

Rick said:


> Yep. The swollen wingbuds are a sure sign a molt to adult is just days away.


I'm not familiar with that species, but if you are new to mantids you'll be surprised at how much bigger they are after a molt. Good luck with your new friend!

Rebecca


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 27, 2009)

This is a fav of mine, they are fearsome! Long square necks and can eat a turkey!


----------



## superfreak (Oct 28, 2009)

its fun to watch these hunt. theyre so aggressive - will happily chase down any food in their cage and will eat till bursting!


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 28, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> This is a fav of mine, they are fearsome! Long square necks and can eat a turkey!


I wondered from the picture if the neck was really squarish or if it was just the angle of the front legs. That's a stocky, cute little mantis!


----------



## jameslongo (Oct 28, 2009)

It's a subadult Garden Mantis (_O. ministralis_). A sure way to determine its sex is to count the segments on the underside of its abdomen from the tip to its legs. Females have 6 segments due to overlapping &amp; the formation of a 'scoop,' while males have &gt;6. In the daytime, I usually find these guys hanging from the underside of leaves but at night, they're on top of the leaf, which would suggest that they are nocturnal. Hibiscusmile &amp; Superfreak are right in saying that they are voracious predators. In fact, Superfreak showed me that they have a habit of decapitating siblings in captivity when they are hungry. Indeed a great species!


----------



## DonovanMD (Oct 29, 2009)

Well thanks for the input guys. I just built my first habitat complete with horizontal ventilation in an 800ml plastic container and brought him inside to molt, hopefully all goes well. They certainly are quick at times though, and seem very friendly. Although I tend to find him on the top of leaves during the day and hanging from below them at night, so not sure if they're nocturnal or not. Was very active during the day in my strawberry patch. Not sure if I will keep him indoors or release him back into the garden once he's molted. Funny thing is my strawberries are all potted in long trays on a ledge in my driveway since I live in a unit with no grass/garden, and when I've moved him from pot to pot (originally to combat problem bugs), he's always made his way back to the same pot on the highest leaf, his favorite spot and territory I suppose.


----------



## charleyandbecky (Oct 29, 2009)

That sounds great!

Just make sure he has plenty of room to hang from, and something secure to hold onto for that final molt. Good luck with him! Post pictures once he has molted to adult.

Rebecca


----------



## DonovanMD (Oct 29, 2009)

My first enclosure was pretty basic, I'll post pics in the other forum later. But I glued a few layers of paper towel along one wall of the container and along the roof so he has plenty of places to hang and easy to climb the plastic side. Three large holes for feeding and air supply with mesh over them on the lid, and two on either side. With one open side for viewing, pretty happy with it for such a quick throw together thing this afternoon. Now to catch some more food besides small ants.


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 29, 2009)

DonovanMD said:


> My first enclosure was pretty basic, I'll post pics in the other forum later. But I glued a few layers of paper towel along one wall of the container and along the roof so he has plenty of places to hang and easy to climb the plastic side. Three large holes for feeding and air supply with mesh over them on the lid, and two on either side. With one open side for viewing, pretty happy with it for such a quick throw together thing this afternoon. Now to catch some more food besides small ants.


Ants are not a good mantis food.


----------

